# Flamingo 2/25/2012 Day of the A-holes!



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

great pics... hate when people "bite" on spots.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Bitch you wasn't with me shootin' in the gym!!!!!!


Great work!


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

uhhhh!


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

hate to say it, but between everyone and their brother having a skiff, a gps, and the interwebs... past ten years have sucked harder and harder. used to be someone came within a 1/4 mile of you, they were lookin to get their ass kicked. that's the way i was brought up. so much for etiquette.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice pics!


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

love the underwater pics


----------

